# Type of tree



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok does anyone know of a fast growing tree that makes a flower that looks like a piece of popped popcorn. It grows wild around here, sorry I have no pictures.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Bradford Pear? Dogwood?


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like the Redenbacher Bush to me. Might also be Catalpa or a Chinese Tallow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*popcorn tree*

maybe this is it? http://www.rnr.lsu.edu/plantid/webtour/species/tallowtree/tallowtree.htm 
see photo at very bottom for the flower.  bill
also this, not a good plant according to USDA:
http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/chintallow.shtml


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Looks like Tallow tree (popcorn tree) is the answer. Which is funny because my neighbor cut a bunch of those to stick all over his yard for Halloween and said he didn't know the name but he called them a popcorn tree.


----------



## tooljack (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a chinese tallow. the clusters of white berries are used in flower arrangements, christmas decorations, especally in South Carolina.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Popcorn really does grow on trees. 















.


----------

